# Rock's Bulking and Cuttin Journal



## Rock405 (Apr 29, 2004)

Yesterday evening April 29th worked my Legs with the following excersizes.

-Seated leg extensions- warm up

-Squats-
125 pounds-3 sets 8-10 reps
           -225 pounds-3sets 8-10 reps
              275-2 sets 5-8 reps
              315-2 sets 3-failure

-leg press-225 2sets 8-10 reps
                -315 2 sets 8-10 reps
                -405 2 sets 8-failure

-lying hamstring extensions-3 sets failure

tommorow i will work on back and shoulders....


----------



## Rock405 (May 3, 2004)

today i went heavy on biceps and triceps, tommorow i will hit chest and shoulders.


----------



## Rock405 (May 5, 2004)

yesterday did chest....Bechn press, Dumbell flat presses, incine bench press and dips...today i will do legs.


----------



## Rock405 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Bench Press Log* : End goal: Bench press 405 lbs

wednsday August 10, 05

Bench: 315 pounds, 1 1/12 reps

body weight 227
-----------------------------------------------------
Wednsday August 17

flat Bench 285: 5 reps

245: 5+ reps

205: 8 reps

165 10 reps

Incline Bench: 205 lbs 10 reps

225 lbs: 8 reps
-------------------------------------------------------------
Thursday Aug 25


flat bench 285-4 reps

275-6 reps

225- 8 reps

body wieght: 226

-----------------------------------------------------------
Thursday Sep 1, 05

Flat Bench 285- 6 reps

Incline 227- 8 reps


----------



## Rock405 (Sep 6, 2005)

Sept 6, 20005

Flat Bench: 

305 lbs 7 reps

275 lbs 7 reps

225lbs 10 reps
------------------
Incline Dumbell:

110 lbs 10 reps

132 lbs 8 reps

132 lbs 8 reps.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Make sure that you are specifically training your triceps and front delts too, they'll help you get that 405 up!


----------



## Rock405 (Sep 9, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

Do you burn out on every set ? I see that you drop  the weight every set.


----------



## Rock405 (Sep 12, 2005)

i pretty much go to failure on the heavier wieghts. And i try to stay between 8-10 reps on 225 and lower.


----------



## waking_life (Sep 12, 2005)

How tall are you? you look stocky as hell.


----------



## Rock405 (Sep 15, 2005)

today i out did myself, and have successfully made 315lb my working weight. I got 315 for 6 full, un-assisted reps, i needed help on the 7th. 

todays workout

flat bench

empty bar-8 reps (warmup)

315lbs- 6 reps

225-10 reps

135-8 reps

incline dumbell presses

110lbs- 8 reps

120lbs-8 reps

130lbs-6 reps.

tricep rope pull downs

3 sets (heavy) 10, 8, 8 reps


----------



## Rock405 (Sep 20, 2005)

today I benched 325 lbs for two reps. This was a big acheivement, but i'm not stoping now.


----------



## Rock405 (Sep 27, 2005)

9-25-05

Bench- 315 -6 reps

           225-8 reps

           125-10 reps

incline same as last

I can now bench press 315lbs without a spot....wow, how i have improved!


----------



## Rock405 (Oct 18, 2005)

i took a week off..but today I still came strong

Bench press 315-5 reps (unassisted)

275-5 reps (unassisted)

225-8 reps (unassisted)

225 incline bench-6 reps. (unassisted)


----------

